# opinions of 1990 Sakae/SR aluminum alloy fork



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I called 1-800-Bike-USA today (Cannondale's customer service #) to learn more about the frame I had just gotten on ebay. The lady I spoke to was very nice and helpful. I gave her the serial # and she told me it was a 1990. I told her it was black with gold cannondale and she asked me if it said black lightning on the chainstay. I said no and thus she concluded it was made as a frameset (and not a complete bike). This is in agreement with what the person I bought it from said (that he bought it as a frameset). At any rate I learned a little bit so I thought I'd share. The 3.0 "Criterium" frames were made from 1990 to 1994. The 2.8 frames were made from 1993 to 1996). In 1997 they started their CAAD frames. From 1983 (first year of production) to 1989 was their original frame (I don't think it had a name). She thought that there were very little, if any differences bw a 1983 and a 1989.

Back to my original ?. So in 1990 every frame was the same from the SR300 to the SR2000(all their frames). I was curious then about forks. SR300 Tange Mangalloy. SR400 Tange 189 CrMo. SR500,600,800,900 & 2000 all had the Sakae (ie SR) aluminum alloy fork. That's the one mine came with.

I'm guessing 1990 wasn't the only year they used this Sakae/SR aluminum alloy fork but I do not know for sure about 1989, 1991, etc.

Soooo....has anyone used this fork & what do you think? I haven't weighed it but it feels on the heavy side. I'm just curious to get others opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

We had a bike come in with one of those forks when I worked at the shop. Our senior wrench told the owner that the fork had been recalled years ago for bonding failures at the blade / crown joint. Think "wheel falls off." I'd replace it.

--Shannon


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

just called cannondale. they did not have any recalls on 1990 bikes or parts. it does appear to be bonded though like you mention. "hoping to not eat pavement"


----------

